# ATV2 + time capsule : optimiser mes acces iphoto + itunes



## tomtom77 (13 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

j'ai acheté l'ATV2 et j'ai aussi une Time capsule.
mon idée etait de délocaliser sur ma TC : itunes + iphotos
j'ai donc commencé à tous basculer sur la TC, sauf que qd j'accède au partage sur l'ATV les temps d'acces sont super longs => pas acceptable
pour itunes cela va encore mais pour iphoto ce n'est pas jouable !
quelle est d'apres vous la meilleure solution ?


----------



## nobrumac (15 Octobre 2010)

J'ai le même souci, l'attente est interminable lorsque je veux visionner mes photos stockées sur la timecapsule (configuré en partage dans iTunes).
Pour tout ce qui est sur le mac aucun problème ça fonctionne au top. C'est plutôt frustrant car le choix de la Time capsule a été fait pour avoir un stockage de données exploitable...


----------



## Sheikah_34 (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

si j'ai bien compris ton soucis, tu as mis ta bibliothèque itunes sur ta TimeCapsule ainsi que tes photos du dossier iPhoto...

Pour info, ton AppleTV 2 stream tes fichiers par itunes, en gros ton itunes lui récupère les fichiers sur ta TC pour ensuite les diriger sur ton ATV2 ... si tu est connecté en tout wifi, cela donne 2 transferts wifi pour tes fichiers au lieu d'un seul.

Si en plus ta connexion est soumise à rude épreuve(téléchargements, plusieurs appareils connectés en wifi), ton débit doit prendre un petit coup dans l'aile, d'où les petits problèmes de réception sur l'ATV2.

Soit connecte ta TC en filaire, mais quoi qu'il en soit, et en attendant un éventuel changement du fonctionnement de l'ATV2, tu es dans l'obligation de passer par itunes, donc avec ton ordinateur allumé...Si tu as peu de place disponible sur ton disque dur et que ta TC est éloignée de l'ordinateur, essaies toi à un disque dur externe, ça dépanne toujours.


----------



## tomtom77 (29 Octobre 2010)

je me pose une question sur la TC, est ce que si je branche la TC en ethernet sur mon macbook, c'est la connexion ethernet qui prend le pas sur le Wifi ?
car j'ai deja essayé la connection en ethernet et ce n'est absolument pas plus rapide...
curieux qd même ?


----------



## surfman06 (30 Octobre 2010)

Hé oui, bienvenue dans le monde joyeux de la TC, c'est pour cela que je vais prendre un NAS Synology épaulé par de la ram et processeur, chose que n'a pas la TC. Par contre j'ai une TC de 1 TO de 1° génération et elle est toujours opérationnelle, à ma grande surprise vu le nombre de problèmes qu'on rencontré certaines personnes, j'ai eu un doute à un moment. (Tu peux essayer toujours de changer de protocole et de canaux wifi afin de voir si le réseau wifi marche mieux - pour le  branchement ethernet cela devrait aller mieux - bizarre - si j'ai le temps, je testerai afin de voir)


----------



## mbtshoes (2 Novembre 2010)

surfman06 a dit:


> Hé oui, bienvenue dans le monde joyeux de la TC, c'est pour cela que je vais prendre un NAS Synology épaulé par de la ram et processeur, chose que n'a pas la TC. Par contre j'ai une TC de 1 TO de 1° génération et elle est toujours opérationnelle, à ma grande surprise vu le nombre de problèmes qu'on rencontré certaines personnes, j'ai eu un doute à un moment. (Tu peux essayer toujours de changer de protocole et de canaux wifi afin de voir si le réseau wifi marche mieux - pour le branchement ethernet cela devrait aller mieux - bizarre - si j'ai le temps, je testerai afin de voir)


 
Thanks for your share.very good.  Basket Tn 2009 De Micheal Jackson   Acheter Nike Shox   Nike Tn Collection 2010  at last check the payment legally or not.so you can enjoy to buy online like me!  Classic Bottes Ugg  Air Max Men's Tiffany Engagement Necklaces


----------

